# Breeding Red Bellies and Powerheads



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wouldn't a powerhead cause problems for red bellies trying to build a nest ? Are people who have had reds breed in a 55 using powerheads ? Just wondering if I should turn mine off in my 75g.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If they are breeding turn it off, no need to be blowing the fry around the tank.


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

I understand, but would they even attempt if a strong current is present ?


----------



## piranha6969 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes. They will breed with the powerheads on.


----------

